# der große 3D-Druck Thread



## Seele (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich möchte hier mal einen Sammelthread für alle 3D gedrucken Angelköder oder Hilfsmittel erstellen. 
Postet einfach eure:
- Fotos von gedruckten Teilen
- Links zu euren .stl oder .stp files
- Links zu interessanten Teilen auf Druckplattformen
- Gedankengänge und Ideen was man unbedingt konstruieren und drucken müsste
- Fehlschläge
- Tips für Anfänger oder Problemfälle
usw. 

Bitte bleibt wirklich nur bei 3D Druck-Teilen oder CAD-Teilen, denn klar ist ein China Wobbler auch günstig aber er macht lange nicht so viel Spaß zum Fischen und kann die Qualität eines selbst gebauten guten Handmade Wobblers nicht erreichen. Es geht hier nicht um Geld sparen sondern um den Spaß am Hobby. 

Seit nicht sauer wenn jemand seine Dateien nicht zur freien Verfügung stellen möchte, denn immerhin stecken dort oft duzende an Arbeitsstunden dahinter und natürlich auch einiges an Know-How. Das sollte man dann auch aktzeptieren. 

Wenn ihr alle mitarbeitet, auch wenn ihr nur Ideen beitragt, könnten wir hier vielleicht eine nette Sammlung entstehen lassen. 

Wichtige Links könnten wir in den Startpost nach und nach eintragen, somit bleibt die Übersicht gewahrt.


----------



## Floriho (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Hi,

in den beiden Threads gibt es schon ein paar Links:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311228&highlight=3d-drucker

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320652&highlight=3d-drucker


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Ich weiß, aber das hält sich sehr schwer in Grenzen deshalb mag ich das Thema mal etwas voran bringen. Ich werde beizeiten mich dann auch mal einklinken und einige Sachen posten.


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1793337

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2463713

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1999455


Hier hab ich mal ein paar Dateien für euch die auch wirklich anwendbar sind. Viele Wobbler auf Thingiverse sehen nicht nur bescheiden aus, sie laufen auch genauso. Diese scheinen aber wirklich mal gut zu sein.


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Einer ist schon mal im Druck


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Ich habe diese selbstgedruckten "rod butt clamps" mal geschenkt bekommen:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1095002

[youtube1]KGXlvPxUJng[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGXlvPxUJng

Funktionieren tun die Dinger


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Hab ich auch erst gesehen, brauch ich aber nicht deshalb hab ichs nicht gedruckt.

Der Wobbler ist fertig, zumindest ohne Lackierung. Muss ich demnächst mal wässern und schauen ob er läuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



Seele schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Geld sparen sondern um den Spaß am Hobby.


Ich hoffe Du kannst verzeihen, aber als Schwabe juckt es halt:
Was kostet denn so ein 3-D-Rohling, wen ich Drucker etc. schon hätte??

Und gibts da unterschiedliche Materialien zum verarbeiten?

Laie halt - SORRY!!!!


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Reine Materialkosten meinst du? Je nach Größe nur wenige Cent. 
Ich schau nacher mal was der Wobbler "gekostet" hat. 

Ja man kann verschiedene Filamente (Kunststoff als Endlosstrang) verarbeiten: 
PLA - Maisstärke-Kunststoff
ABS - Kennst von Autostoßstangen
PC - Plexiglas
LAY-Wood - mit Holz versetzter Kunststoff
PVA - Kennt man vom Angeln und wird für Support Strukturen verwendet 
PET-G mit Glykol versetztes PET (Plastkflaschen, Fleecejacken) 
mit Carbon versetzte Kunststoffe

und so weiter und so weiter und so weiter


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Hier nochmal der fertige Rutenfesthalter im Detail.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



Seele schrieb:


> Reine Materialkosten meinst du? Je nach Größe nur wenige Cent.
> Ich schau nacher mal was der Wobbler "gekostet" hat.
> 
> Ja man kann verschiedene Filamente (Kunststoff als Endlosstrang) verarbeiten:
> ...


Danke - bin ich echt gespannt..

Aber bei so viel Materialmöglichkeiten ist das alleine ja auch schon ne Wissenschaft für sich..


----------



## someuniqname (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

das kg kostet ~25..50eur ja nach Anbieter/material/etc. 

hier sind einige interessante vorlagen 

https://www.thingiverse.com/search?sort=relevant&q=fishing&type=things


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Schon mal Anhaltspunkt - danke


----------



## bombe20 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

@seele
ich bin ebenso laie wie thomas auf diesem gebiet, aber durchaus technikinteressiert. ist es machbar während des fertigungsprozesses eine achse in den wobbler einzulassen, wenn diese im entwurf eingeplant wurde, bzw. arbeitet der drucker so filigran, dass ein kanal für eine achse definierten durchmessers gelassen werden kann?


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



someuniqname schrieb:


> das kg kostet ~25..50eur ja nach Anbieter/material/etc.
> 
> hier sind einige interessante vorlagen
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/search?sort=relevant&q=fishing&type=things



Das sind aber 1100 Suchergebnisse, davon sind mehr als 1000 nutzlos, deshalb hab ich den Thread eröffnet und die konkreten Links werden nach und nach im Startthread, evtl. mit Bild und Beschreibung, eingefügt. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - bin ich echt gespannt..
> 
> Aber bei so viel Materialmöglichkeiten ist das alleine ja auch schon ne Wissenschaft für sich..



Also ein so ein Wobbler kostet in etwa 10 Cent an Druckkosten. 

Ein 3D Drucker ist (noch) nicht für jedermann geeignet. Um was brauchbares raus zu bekommen sollte man sich schon etwas mit der Materie befassen und eigentlich auch CAD 3D konstruieren können. Ansonsten ist sowas wirklich raus geworfenes Geld. 



bombe20 schrieb:


> @seele
> ich bin ebenso laie wie thomas auf diesem gebiet, aber durchaus technikinteressiert. ist es machbar während des fertigungsprozesses eine achse in den wobbler einzulassen, wenn diese im entwurf eingeplant wurde, bzw. arbeitet der drucker so filigran, dass ein kanal für eine achse definierten durchmessers gelassen werden kann?



Jein, du könntest ihn anhalten und eine Achse einlegen, aber musst auf den Druckkopf aufpassen dass er nicht anschlägt. Viel zu aufwendig das Ganze. Deshalb sieht man die Achse im 3D Modell vor und druckt 2 Halbschalen vom Wobbler. Das ist auch vom Druckprozess her wesentlich einfacher weil du jeweils eine flache Ebene hast die auf dem Druckbett haften bleibt. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass du Support Strukturen brauchst, was den Druck teurer, komplizierter und länger macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Seeles Ausführung gelesen - und spontan Wunsch nach Balsaholz und Schnitzmesser verspürt..

Das ist für mich definitiv zu hoch. 

Toll, was ihr so alles dau habt!!!!!!

#6#6#6


----------



## bombe20 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

danke für die ausführungen. so weit hatte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seeles Ausführung gelesen - und spontan Wunsch nach Balsaholz und Schnitzmesser verspürt..
> 
> Das ist für mich definitiv zu hoch.
> 
> ...



Im Endeffekt ist es nichts Anders, außer dass mein Schnitzmesser eine Maus ist und ich nicht weg schnitze sondern dazu "klebe". 



bombe20 schrieb:


> danke für die ausführungen. so weit hatte ich nicht gedacht.



Ist also sogar noch einfacher als einlegen.


----------



## someuniqname (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @seele
> bzw. arbeitet der drucker so filigran, dass ein kanal für eine achse definierten durchmessers gelassen werden kann?



siehe zb. hier https://www.golem.de/news/3d-druck-das-abc-fuer-den-druckerkauf-1412-111249.html

Nur mal als Zahlenwerte ~ Schichthoehe 0.1-0.2mm und Positioniergenauigkeit 0.01-0.1mm. Das reicht für vieles.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Wie sieht denn die Oberfläche mittlerweile aus?


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Oberfläche mittlerweile aus?



Je nach Druckqulaität. Wenn ich 0,02mm einstelle nachtürlich super. Aber halt auch sehr zeitintensiv. Wenn man allerdings etwas mit Schleifpapier nachbearbeitet und danach lackiert hast du einen komplett glatten und glänzenden Wobbler.


----------



## Beppo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Kann sich nur um Stunden handeln bevor sich mein 3D druckender Angelkumpel hier einklinkt.
Ich beschränke mich aufs einfache konstruieren und er druckt..tolle Sache das.
 online einfach konstruieren bei.
tinkercad.com

viel Spass
Beppo


----------



## Flo5589 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

was für 3D-Drucker nehmt ihr? Auf welcher Software konstruiert ihr? 

Wir ham in der Firma auch so nen Drucker rumstehen, jetzt habt ihr mich auf neue Ideen gebracht  

Gruß


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Ich hab nen Ultimaker 2 und Slice mit Simplify3D. Das Setup kostet erst mal Kohle aber dann hat man auch was ordentliches. 
Anfangs noch mit Cura rum gespielt aber das kann einfach zu wenig meiner Meinung nach. Vor Allem dauern die Drucke dann auch länger. 

Kann man bei Tinkercad auch Verlaufskonturen machen?


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Ich hab ja gesagt ich fülle den Thread etwas und ich hoffe es gibt ein paar Interessierte. 

Hier sind mal die Rohversionen der Wobbler. Hab sie leider heute vergessen an den Bach mit zu nehmen. Ja ich weiß die eine Öse ist 90° Falsch rum, aber das hab ich bei der Unterhaltung nebenzu geklebt und nicht geschaut. Die Wobbler werden aber vermutlich eh nicht oft gefischt


----------



## Beppo (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

ich glaube man kann bei tinkercad nur vorgegebene geometrische Körper zusammenfügen/substrahieren..z.B. ich brauchte eine Kamerahalterung für eine "GoPro" ähnliche Actioncam.

Habe prakt. einen Klotz hergenommen, die Kamera als "Bohrung" konstruiert, und mit dem Klotz gruppiert, somit habe ich dann quasi die Kontur der Kamera    ausgenommen..stehen bleibt die Halterung.

Direkte unregelmässige Aussenkonturen an einer Linie verlaufen zu lassen habe ich mit tinkercad noch nicht gemacht, bzw. es gibt wohl keine entspr. Funktion.

Aber probiert mal mit dem prg herum, es macht sehr viel Spass.

mein Kumpel hat so einen Delta Drucker von emotech oder so.
Heisse Maschine  Ultimaker 2 etc. ist aber schon vom Anschaffungspreis her ne andere Nummer.

Der Delta kostet so um die 400 Eur..plus Heatbed etc.
Ergebnisse sind aber 100Pro..Bauraum mit ca. 150 x 200 Masse gross genug.


----------



## Seele (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Also ich habe diesen:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1793337
mittlerweile getestet und er läuft wirklich gut. Auf jeden Fall eine Weiterempfehlung. 
Ich denke die Größen sind auch skalierbar, bisschen kleiner sollte noch gehen, dann läuft er noch, größer sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Beppo (7. November 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Jupp, der Wobbler sieht sehr gut aus.
farbliche Gestaltung , grundieren airbrushen, klarlack, oder wie ?


So Budder beie Fische.
Ich habe mir den Tevo Tornado bestellt. Ein CR10 Clone der jedoch gegenüber dem Creality einige Vorteile hat. Fetter 300x300x400 Bauraum. schnelleres Heizbett, Titan Extruder. 

Bleibt nur wieder die Frage nach einem geeigneten CAD Prg.
tinkercad ist ja wie ich sagte nur für sehr einfache Konstruktionen.
Fusion360 ist von Autocad sieht gut aus ist mir aber mit ca. 260/Eur pro Jahr zu teuer.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit FreeCAD ?
Ich schaue es mir bei Gelegenheit mal an...

lg
Beppo

EDIT: habe grade nochmal gesagt bekommen, dass es mögl. ist Fusion360 1 Jahr umsonst nutzen zu können..installiere grade die Trial Version...(Drucker ist eh noch nicht da.)


----------



## Seele (7. November 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Farblich kannst du machen was du mast, das ist ja im Endeffekt nur ein Rohling wie aus Holz. Der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. 

Schau dich mal nach ner Studentenversion von Solid Edge um. Ist das einfachste mir bekannte 3D Programm mit dem man wenigstens bisschen was anstellen kann. 
Das Fusion kenn ich aber nicht. 

Kauf dir am Besten Simplify3D oder wünsch es dir zu Weihnachten. Das Programm lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## someuniqname (7. November 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



Beppo schrieb:


> Bleibt nur wieder die Frage nach einem geeigneten CAD Prg.
> tinkercad ist ja wie ich sagte nur für sehr einfache Konstruktionen.
> Fusion360 ist von Autocad sieht gut aus ist mir aber mit ca. 260/Eur pro Jahr zu teuer.
> 
> ...




studentenversion von xyz geht immer. freecad war nicht meins. habe bisher sketchup benutzt - war ok. OpenSCAD geht auch aber eher was für Programmierer...

slicer ist cura und dann geht es auf eine rostockmax


----------



## Beppo (9. November 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



Seele schrieb:


> Kauf dir am Besten Simplify3D oder wünsch es dir zu Weihnachten. Das Programm lohnt sich wirklich.



130 Eur. ist ja nicht so teuer.den Weihnachtswunsch kann ich getrost äussern..ich war ja soweit artig  |clown:


----------



## Seele (9. November 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Schaust dir vorher mal das Cura an und dann im Inet das Simplify. Du kannst halt dann alles einstellen und das ist oft wirklich nötig. Sogar Supports kannst du an deine Wunschstellen positionieren oder weg nehmen.


----------



## Beppo (11. November 2017)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Da gibts viel zu lernen für den alten Mann..dann bleibt die Birne wenigstens rege


----------



## Dominik.L (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Ich habe gestern meine neue günstige Reiserute bekommen und der Griff war viel zu kurz und die Rute daher kopflastig. Also kurz gezeichnet und gedruckt. Hält bombenfest ohne zu verkleben.


----------



## Seele (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Prima. So solls sein. 

Was für Material hast genommen? Sieht so nach PLA aus, das würde nicht lang halten.


----------



## Dominik.L (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Ist pla. Allerdings mit 90% Infill! Das geht so schnell nicht kaputt. Nur die schwarze Farbe könnte im Sommer zum Problem werden. Vielleicht zur Sicherheit nochmal in weiß drucken.


----------



## Seele (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Es wird dir aber zum einen Spröde werden und zum Anderen in der Sonne einfach verformen.


----------



## Dominik.L (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Ja ich habe es jetzt nochmal mit platec gedruckt. Das Zeug ist bis 115 Grad fest und doppelt so stabil wie pla.


----------



## Seele (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Das kenn ich nicht, aber gegen UV Versprödung kannst schon mal gut mit Schrumpfschlauch arbeiten.


----------



## Chris-Rückenwind (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Moin Seele,
Verwende so ziemlich das gleiche Setup wie du zum drucken. Hab mittlerweile eine 6mm Alu Pei Platte als Druckplatte ein Gehäuse und einen Bondtech qr Feeder. 
Zu 98% verwende ich abs wegen der mechanischen Eigenschaften.
Hab mich die Tage mal dran gegeben und den Grundkörper für eine Ferngesteuerte Pose in Solidworks gebastelt. Werde es aber wahrscheinlich wieder verwerfen da mir die rc Komponenten für ein Experiment doch ein wenig zu teuer sind (ca. 300€).
Hier mal ein Bild des Posen Grundkörpers.
Er sollte mit 2 impellern betrieben werden.
Gruß Chris 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-Rückenwind (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Hi zusammen,
habe soeben eine LipGrip Hecht und Zander Landungshilfe gedruckt und finde das Ergebnis eigentlich recht brauchbar.
Hier ein Link zu den Files 
https://grabcad.com/library/fish-lip-pliers-1
Und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Druck.
Lg Chris 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Die Pose sieht auf jeden Fall lustig aus. Relativ sinnlose Idee, aber genau das ist ja das coole daran 


Und funzt die Zange?


----------



## Chris-Rückenwind (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Die Zange ist voll funktionsfähig.
Ich denke ich werde meiner Frau auch eine drucken. 
Auf ebay Kleinanzeige ist sogar jemand der genau diese Teile für 6-8€ verkauft.


----------



## bernie (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Moin Chris,

warum sehen die Teile "untenrum" so komisch aus!! 
Soll das Raft sein? |kopfkrat

Wenn meiner das so drucken würde, hätte ich Angst


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Duch die Rundung hat er nen Support unten hin gedruckt. Sieht doch vom Druckergebnis an sich ganz gut aus. Das Teil noch in Aceton Dampf rein und es sieht picobello aus.


----------



## Chris-Rückenwind (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> 
> warum sehen die Teile "untenrum" so komisch aus!!
> Soll das Raft sein? |kopfkrat
> ...


Ist support material für die Rundungen.
Hab es mit Simplify 3d erstellt, damit erziele ich persönlich die beste Ergebnisse.
Ich hab für den gesamten Druck gerade mal 3 Stunden gebraucht also nur in standard Qualität gedruckt. Ich mag die Oberfläche da sie noch ein wenig grip hat, Aceton ist in dem Fall nicht wirklich angebracht.
Lg Chris 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (13. September 2018)

*AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread*

Lang nichts mehr geschrieben hier. 



Hab was tolles gefunden:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3024248
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3024271


viel Spaß beim nachbauen.


----------



## Dominik.L (20. Februar 2019)

@Seele 
Die sind von mir  schon probiert?


----------



## Seele (20. Februar 2019)

Nein, aber wenn du der Urheber bist mach doch am Besten ein kleines Laufvideo?


----------



## Dominik.L (20. Februar 2019)

ich hab doch auf der thingiverse seite ein video vom lauf drin.


----------



## Seele (21. Februar 2019)

Da hab ich jetzt nicht mehr genau rein geschaut, sorry. Aber läuft doch ziemlich geil. 
Was hast sonst schon alles zum angeln produziert?


----------



## Dominik.L (21. Februar 2019)

einiges. unterteilungen für die angelbox, hook keeper, etliche köder,...
habe mittlerweile einen drucker der farben mischen kann. damit kann man echt schöne köder machen!


----------



## hans21 (8. September 2020)

Ich hab 1-2 Fragen zum Thema und dachte, ich hole den Thread aus der Versenkung anstatt einen neuen aufzumachen.

Ich hab mir ein paar Köder, Minows und Stickbaits, gedruckt, und das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Die Designs mache ich selbst mit Freecad. Ich teile die Wobbler zum Druck horizontal d.h. drucke die Tauchschaufel am Stück. Probleme hab ich mit den kleineren Wobblern. Da bricht schon mal die Tauchschaufel bei Grundkontakt. Bisher drucke ich mit PLA. Jetzt habe ich mal einen Druck mit PETG ausprobiert, aber dabei traue ich der Klebung nicht so recht. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Materialien und Klebung? ABS habe ich noch nicht probiert und eigentlich auch kein Lust auf den Gestank - habe nur nen offenen Drucker.


----------



## Seele (9. September 2020)

Pla kleben geht eigentlich ganz gut. Kannst Sekundenkleber oder 2K Kleber nehmen. Ich würde die Tauchschaufel aber nicht mit drucken. Schneid dir welche aus Polycarbonat - im Voksmund auch Makrolon genannt - aus und kleb die ein. Somit kannst du auch den Lauf des Wobblers beeinflussen. Alternativ könntest du auch versuchen aus PC oder PA die Schaufel zu drucken, diese zwei Materialien lassen sich aber bekanntlich nur überschaubar gut drucken.

Für dich und für alle jetzt noch ein mega Tipp zum Wobbler drucken. Wenn zwei Häften druckt, dann sehr immer auf beiden Seiten 3 oder 4 Löcher vor. In die klebt ihr ein kleines Stück Filament. Somit habt ihr eine perfekte Zentrierung und der Wobbler rutscht beim Kleben nicht hin und her.


@Dominik.L Wie läufts bei dir? Gibt's Neuigkeiten in Sachen Ködern? Sehen wirklich super aus. Mit was druckst du?


----------



## hans21 (10. September 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Pla kleben geht eigentlich ganz gut. Kannst Sekundenkleber oder 2K Kleber nehmen. Ich würde die Tauchschaufel aber nicht mit drucken. Schneid dir welche aus Polycarbonat - im Voksmund auch Makrolon genannt - aus und kleb die ein. Somit kannst du auch den Lauf des Wobblers beeinflussen. Alternativ könntest du auch versuchen aus PC oder PA die Schaufel zu drucken, diese zwei Materialien lassen sich aber bekanntlich nur überschaubar gut drucken.
> 
> Für dich und für alle jetzt noch ein mega Tipp zum Wobbler drucken. Wenn zwei Häften druckt, dann sehr immer auf beiden Seiten 3 oder 4 Löcher vor. In die klebt ihr ein kleines Stück Filament. Somit habt ihr eine perfekte Zentrierung und der Wobbler rutscht beim Kleben nicht hin und her.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps. PLA klebe ich ohne Probleme mit simplen Uhu. Aber PETG, was bei mir wesentlich stabilere Drucke gibt, klebt sich mies. Ich werde noch ein bisschen recherchieren. In größere Wobbler würde ich Schrauben rein konstruieren, aber in 6 cm Minnows geht es, nachdem die durchgehende Drahtachse drin liegt, zu eng dafür zu.


----------



## hans21 (26. September 2020)

Mein neuestes Modell (Wobbler Nr. 7), in Freecad entworfen.


Gestern Abend dilettantisch zusammengeklebt und mit Filzstift bekritzelt - reicht.


Obere Hälfte mit 15% Infill, untere Hälfte mit 45% Infill gibt mit PLA einen leicht auftreibenden Wobbler mit 12 gr. Gewicht inkl. Metall. Mit der großen, konkaven Tauchschaufel geht der schnell runter und taumelt bei langsamer Führung wunderbar. Der ist nix für starke Strömung.

Hat den einzigen Fisch heute früh gebracht. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal schauen wie er läuft. Läuft so wie ich fische sehr gut.



Der relevante Teil des Fisches befindet sich z.Z. d.h. bis heute Abend im Kühlschrank.

Wenn jemand Interesse an den Dateien hat, bitte melden. Dann stelle ich den irgendwo ein.


----------



## susifisch (28. Oktober 2020)

Hans21, her damit) Ich habe die Interesse an Dateien


----------



## hans21 (28. Oktober 2020)

Na dann, https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4636874


----------

